# 2016 Superfly?



## Coopered (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey a few months ago I went into trek to purchase a 2015 Superfly 8 hardtail and when they pulled it up on their computer it showed that trek was out of them for 2015. When I heard about a Trek World I thought that is when the would release the new superflys. But when I didn't see any new Superflys I wondered if they were going to stop making them and only make procalibers now. But now I have another problem. The price difference between the Superfly 8 and procaliber is a lot. So why is there such a big price gap? I was looking to spend 2000$ not 4000$. Is Trek World not over or are they going to release cheaper procalibers? I'm thinking about buying a Superfly 9.7 if they don't but I'm wondering if anyone knows any else that I don't. Should I go ahead and order a 9.7 or wait to see if they release more procalibers that are similarly priced to the 9.7. Thanks!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The difference is their SL lighter top level carbon frame is used for the 2016 ProCal bikes with a price difference similar to what separates the 9.6-9.8 carbon bikes from the 9.8-9.9 SL bikes now. And, of course, the 8 is aluminum. Next season IsoSpeed may trickle down to the lower level carbon and aluminum models. So you would be waiting until late 2016 to 2017.
The 9.6 got a better Shimano crankset.
The 9.6-9.8 frame has 70%+ of the vertical compliance of the ProCal. The ProCal has 11mm so about 7.7mm with the XR1 2.2 Team tires. The Experts on the 9.6&7 should be swapped out when you negotiate a price. They're 1.75 wide and not as tall so they kill the ride. The 2016 9.7 gets the much better FIT4 fork damper.


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

Trek still makes the Carbon Superfly. I bought a 2016 Superfly 9.7 a few weeks ago. Go to a Trek dealer and ask.

Here's a link to one in the UK I think. Same as mine, bought in the US.

Trek Superfly 9.7 2016 Mountain Bike | Evans Cycles


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

Coopered, Here are the pics you wanted to see. I took them last night.
2016 Superfly 9.7
Mine came with XR1 Expert Tubeless tires which for Arizona riding seem pretty good to me. They ride similar to GEAX Saguaro 2.2's which I've ridden for a long time.


----------

